# Accessing hidden windows shares?



## bookem (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm sure I've amnaged to access the hidden windows shares before such as C$ and ADMIN$ etc, but it doesn't want to work currently.  ANyone know how to do this?

thanks,


----------



## mdnky (Jan 28, 2005)

If you share them on the Win machine, then you can see them and access them.  Win2K+ should give you a pop-up about it being unsafe to do such when you try it though...just click the "who cares" button (don't remember exactly what is says, but probably a yes or no to a 'still want to do it' type of question).


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

I can share and access them on the windows machine no problem - some are already shared by default like C$ etc.  It's accessing them on a Mac that doesn't seem to work.  If I just conenct to the IP address, they don't appear in the drop down menu, if I type the share name in, it complains about the password being wrong.


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

Found the answer - put the dollar at the beginning as in 'smb://servername/$share' and you can connect to the default hidden shares.  Strange how it's the other way round on a PC....?


----------

